# .



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

A


----------



## madd_duck1974 (Mar 13, 2012)

They might work but glare is something you should always keep in mind.. Although I have used yellow shooting glasses in fog early morning duck hunts.. They really make birds stand out.. I was in a blind hidden really well as i'm a firm beliver in blending in and really taking time to fix any part of a blind to cover everyone.. I took them off as soon as fog cleared also used them on really hazey days..

The one and main draw back is you won't be able to see colors well so you better be able to know ur ducks really well....


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

madd_duck1974 said:


> They might work but glare is something you should always keep in mind.. Although I have used yellow shooting glasses in fog early morning duck hunts.. They really make birds stand out.. I was in a blind hidden really well as i'm a firm beliver in blending in and really taking time to fix any part of a blind to cover everyone.. I took them off as soon as fog cleared also used them on really hazey days..
> 
> The one and main draw back is you won't be able to see colors well so you better be able to know ur ducks really well....


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Mackinbittys said:


> Use them and if you don't like them don't use them take them off! :eyeroll: :withstupid:


This isn't even a good response to what he has posted and asked about. Literally it does not make sense, he wants know if HOW IT WORKS TO USE SUNGLASSES WHEN HUNTING WATERFOUL. Get the q. :withstupid:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Its called a FORUM. THATS WHAT PEOPLE ASK! ITS FOR ASKING QUESTIONS. DONT BE AN IDIOT> TRUTHFULLY ANSWER THE QUESTION AND GET ON WITH IT. THERES NO NEED TO BE A SMARTASS :thumb:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank god they made report buttons. :lol:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Get a life, seriously. I'm done talking, your pathetic. Your name tag makes you sound even more pathetic, what kind of name is that to put on a hunting chat.


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

Mackinbittys said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA IM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW! :laugh: :rollin: :laugh: :rollin: YOU ARE NOT ONLY AN IDIOT YOU ARE ALSO A BABY!!!


 :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Mackinbittys said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA IM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW! :laugh: :rollin: :laugh: :rollin: YOU ARE NOT ONLY AN IDIOT YOU ARE ALSO A BABY!!!


Yup. You're pretty "good" at making friends on here so far aren't ya? oke:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

dsm16428 said:


> Mackinbittys said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHA IM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW! :laugh: :rollin: :laugh: :rollin: YOU ARE NOT ONLY AN IDIOT YOU ARE ALSO A BABY!!!
> ...


----------



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

Hahahaha. woah guys.. I haven't even been on here in like 3 weeks, so I did not delete those posts.. I'm gonna let this one go.. haha I dont know how a simple question turned in to a typing war. hahaha but its pretty funny though


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't worry bout me. My post was only to relate something from another thread. :thumb:


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

WaskaWoodies said:


> Hahahaha. woah guys.. I haven't even been on here in like 3 weeks, so I did not delete those posts.. I'm gonna let this one go.. haha I dont know how a simple question turned in to a typing war. hahaha but its pretty funny though


k. :shake:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yall play nice. No name calling or I will delete the stuff again. Keep doing it and you will be in permanent time out.


----------

